# Personal Ads on the Farms



## dingusmcbingus (Sep 5, 2019)

Hear me out, we add personal ads to the farms, ala Craigslist ads, don't allow backpage style sex stuff cuz that will get us BTFO. But you could let autists pay like $1 to advertise their shitty stream, their need for friends on Steam, their mom's car, or whatever else. Could be a pretty fun idea and could help raise some funds for the farms. Plus we could get easy lolz off of retards making idiotic ads.


----------



## byuu (Sep 5, 2019)

>don't allow backpage style sex stuff 
stopped reading there


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes, the one thing kiwifarms lacks is ads

good thinking OP.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Sep 5, 2019)

Do you even know what website you're on? This is a forum for laughing at weird internet people, not a marketplace. Null and staff would have to vet ads by running autistic investigations to ensure that each advertiser is not a scammer/crazy person. This just gives people who want this site taken down another avenue to attack.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Sep 5, 2019)

Please sub to my Minecraft channel and for premium you can fuck me (you pay travel).


----------



## The Manglement (Sep 5, 2019)

Given the number of weirdos who want to take the farms down, it would be nonstop gay ops if Null took paid ads.


----------



## fag0t (Sep 5, 2019)

it would be better to just give null some shekels  instead


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 5, 2019)

We should just make it all sex stuff.
Noll is in Russia, so he don't give a fuck.


----------



## Flustercuck (Sep 5, 2019)

please buy access to my premium snapchat


----------



## Maltninja (Sep 5, 2019)

There must be easier ways for the farms to generate 20 bucks per month? And not involve gulping down semen?

And get an avatar. If you're gonna start new threads at least drag a damn comb through your hair.


----------



## tehpope (Sep 5, 2019)

null plz come to brazil


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2019)

I thought summer was over but the scrubs continue to creep in through the cracks under the screen door.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 5, 2019)

kiwidate when null


----------



## Spunt (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't want to buy anything you faggots are selling. I'd have to get my house fumigated.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 5, 2019)

For Sale : Fleshlight, good condition, only used a few times, just needs cleaning. May px 4 buttplug. Collection only. 
Call Adolf on 666-666-1488


----------



## MG 620 (Sep 5, 2019)

For Sale : _Revolution 60 _very limited fan edition metal box, signed by Brianna Wu (includes a letter about Gamergate). Serious offers over $5 only!


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Sep 5, 2019)

There are cheaper ways to dox yourself idiot


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 5, 2019)

That would be a great honeypot


----------



## Gordon Cole (Sep 5, 2019)

@yawning sneasel once compared having ads on KF to putting a billboard next to a crack house. Everyone who shills their shit here needs to keep that in mind.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Sep 5, 2019)

Laughing at anyone dumb enough to advertise themselves here would be the one and only upside to this idea, and those people already make posts we can giggle at for free.


----------



## LateNightComics (Sep 5, 2019)

Fucking amazing how often this topic comes up. Retarded. Truly retarded.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol, I would totally sell 3d printed Kiwifarms themed glock magazines to help raise money for the forum, in the US where that is legal


----------



## Exsosym (Sep 6, 2019)

You can't pay me to waste my time with you.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 9, 2019)

currently selling a fairly beat-up laundry dryer(keeping the washer), the chassis is a little beat up from servicing the cylinder break once but otherwise works great, $60 OBO and you pick it up. Looking to buy its match in Maytag to pair the set. Also, if we end up having drinks and/or sex during this transaction, no biggie.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Sep 10, 2019)

Companies would pay money to have their advertising removed from the site.

A good ad strategy would be to clone ads from other sites and display them here. Include a payment page for takedowns.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Sep 11, 2019)

SCIENTISTS HATE HIM FOR THIS ONE TRICK FOR CURING DEPRESSION
CLICK HERE TO FIND OUT HOW HE DOES IT!


----------



## Autisimodo (Sep 12, 2019)

_Seeking a CUTE 18-21 SINGLE FEMALE COMPANION
-18-21 years of age *does NOT already have a boyfriend *Single
-Average to Slender weight -White -Lives in Charolettesville or Ruckersvile area
-Does NOT smoke or drink alcohol -Happy, Positive Personality
-Average/High Income -Drives a vehicle

If any MEN read this attraction sign

MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!!!! _


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Sep 12, 2019)

*Looking to Buy: Honda Goldwing*​
Preferably 1987 or newer in running condition. I've got $3000 to drop, also looking for a trailer, either pop up or flatbed. 

Contact:
*shmidtywerbenmanjenson@rape.lol*


----------



## AprilRains (Sep 14, 2019)

> Hear me out


nope


----------

